

Interactive Bezier curve demo using D3.js - cjfont
http://www.jasondavies.com/animated-bezier/

======
flitzwald
Really nice demo. But there's one semi-unrelated thing I noticed (disclaimer:
yeah, I don't like Flash either, but): This demo, with a handful of animated
bezier curves drove one CPU to 40% (using Chrome on a Mac). And this is
something that I repeatedly encountered with graphics rendering done in
Javascript. The whole "less flash"="less cpu-usage with animation"-thing might
be a little premature.

~~~
oscilloscope
I find that simple SVG animations frequently push up the CPU, but Canvas can
do much better. I wouldn't be surprised if this same demo used only 2-3% of
your CPU in Canvas.

WebGL should deliver another order-of-magnitude speed increase, but I'm
holding off for another 6 months or so for things to stabilize before diving
into the 3d context.

------
tudorw
nice demo, clicking on stuff led to <http://circos.ca/> which is also very
awesome :)

------
spicyj
Cute. I found it a bit annoying that P1 couldn't be dragged left, but the demo
was otherwise very cool.

~~~
mikegreenberg
P1 is free to move, but is already at the left-most side of it's sandbox. To
get P1 further left relative to P0, you'll have to move P0 to the right.

~~~
spicyj
Yep, I realize that, but the first thing I wanted to do was drag P1 left and
that's impossible.

------
hastur
Why would you use a data vis lib for drawing a couple of lines? Wouldn't
raphael.js be more appropriate? (i.e. efficient)

